# Reliance Controls Q310A 30-Amp (10-Circuit) Generator Transfer Switch



## sbourgeo

http://www.ebay.com/itm/290808268771


----------



## SNJpage1

Its a nice unit but it wont work if your portable generator has GFI's


----------



## sbourgeo

Thanks for the thread crap. :up: Getting a little tired of your narrative...


----------



## SNJpage1

Well I dont want any one buying it if it isnt going to work for them. I was trying to save you some problems.


----------



## poppagene

I assumed you were asking if you should buy this and the advice SNJpage1 gave should have been welcome. I don't think this forum should be used to advertise the non tivo stuff that community members are selling on ebay.


----------



## sbourgeo

No, SNJpage1 fancies himself a generator expert and has been the proverbial "turd in the punchbowl" with his fixation on mentioning generators that must use a GFI type manual transfer switch in every darn generator thread here. The only portable generators that I know which have this are the Generac XP line, which are quite expensive (the cheapest being a 3.6k unit for about $1600), not found at many retailers, and the requirement for a GFI type manual transfer switch is clearly outlined in the documentation.

SNJpage1 , I would prefer that you go and "save" someone else. I am not trying to cheat or screw anyone and I will be upfront with anyone who is interested in it. I spent extra on a very nice switch and don't appreciate being sabotaged.


----------



## sbourgeo

poppagene said:


> I don't think this forum should be used to advertise the non tivo stuff that community members are selling on ebay.


Thank you, that is a valid point. My thoughts were that generator accessories are very hard to come buy right now and that maybe a forum member here in NJ/NY might be able to make use of this. This particular item was even backordered when I bought it in August, and it's not readily available at many places in light of recent events.


----------



## SNJpage1

Well I know from experience that the GFI generators cant not use the normal transfer switchs because of the duel neutrals causing the GFI to trip. maybe you need to start reading up on generators before commenting on something you dont know about. To use that switch you have to leave the neutral disconnected in the 240vac plug. The switchs used with the GFI equiped generators have a three breakers and transfer the two hots and the neutral.


----------



## SNJpage1

My sisters generac 8000 watt portable unit has the GFI's in it. So its not just the big expensive ones. Poppagene is correct this isnt the place to be selling non Tivo stuff. But that wasnt what I was trying to get across. If some one bought that switch from you and had a GFI generator they wouldnt know why it was tripping the GFI.
As for my experiences with back up generators I studied them for a few weeks before buying my portable and again before buying my whole house one.


----------



## sbourgeo

SNJpage1 said:


> As for my experiences with back up generators I studied them for a few weeks before buying my portable and again before buying my whole house one.


Well, I stand corrected. Your "few weeks of study" are far more impressive than the four years I spent getting my degree in electrical engineering.


----------



## SNJpage1

Since you say you are an electrical engineer then you should know all about grounding seperately derived systems. Here is a link to what you dont seem to know.

http://www.iaei.org/magazine/2002/03/grounding-separately-derived-systems-2/


----------



## sbourgeo

SNJpage1 said:


> My sisters generac 8000 watt portable unit has the GFI's in it. So its not just the big expensive ones.


Let's try it this way since you seem to have trouble understanding the point I have been trying to make.

Generac has two 8k portables in their current lineup:


XG8000E (the one I have). Only the 20A 120V receptacles are GFCI and the 30A 240V L14-30 receptacle is not. No GFI type transfer switch required. Costs about $1400.
XP8000E All receptacles are GFCI, this does require a GFI type transfer switch. Costs about $2500.

There are definitely generators that require the GFI type transfer switch and I have never disputed that. My point was that these animals are by far in the minority and that your constant crowing about the issue demonstrates that you are the one who does not know what you are talking about. On top of that, you brought it upon yourself to inject yourself into my thread since you consider yourself an expert based on a few weeks worth of reading.



SNJpage1 said:


> Since you say you are an electrical engineer then you should know all about grounding seperately derived systems


Again, see my reference to the XP8000E above and that I also made to you here. A generator that has 20A 120V GFCI receptacles does not necessarily require a GFI type transfer switch, the GFI protected 240V receptacle is the deciding factor (hint: the XG8000E does not have one, the XP8000E does). From a quick look at the specs, it appears that only the more expensive Generac XP line (starting at $1600) has a GFI protected 240V receptacle. That is hardly "most of the Generac portables" as you claim.

And for the record, I have a BSEE from UMass (link), class of 1992. Your thoughts on the scanning electron microscopy study I performed my senior year on the IC chip I designed and had fabricated from my VLSI work would be fascinating. Maybe you could study it for a few weeks and let me know what you think? You might want to brush up on your calculus, digital logic, and semiconductor theory while you're at it too.


----------



## SNJpage1

It doesnt matter what your education level is, you should have explained to the people who read this board that the switch you are trying to sell, which by the way is the one I use to use with my portable until I bought a whole house generator would only work with certain portable generators. That way some one who doesnt know the difference wouldnt buy it and then be stuck with something they cant use. The purpose of this board is to help people and not hide information from them. From your replies, you seem more interested in making a quick buck off the sufferring of people in NJ and NY.


----------



## sbourgeo

You're a real peach, you grouchy old generator expert you.  One of the nice things about having an education is that you know suffering is not spelled "sufferring", but that's just me. Also interesting that you believe I could make a quick buck off of suffering people by selling something brand new for less than I paid for it. Again, education comes into play again since I was able to do the math on that one.


----------

